# Difference between Domestic supply and US domestic supply?



## futureMrO (Aug 30, 2016)

Difference between Domestic supply and US domestic supply? 
They know of two different websites, with different shit, i used to always go through the link here which would take me to domestic supply, now it sends me to US domestic supply? whats the deal?


----------



## dx3142 (Aug 30, 2016)

Domestic supply( the old DS) isn't run by the same guy anymore but a scammer now. US-DS is the original domestic supply guy. He had to make another site after doe one hacked and stole his. So don't buy from DS but buy from US-DS if you want your gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2016)

futureMrO said:


> Difference between Domestic supply and US domestic supply?
> They know of two different websites, with different shit, i used to always go through the link here which would take me to domestic supply, now it sends me to US domestic supply? whats the deal?


never used his gear is it any good?


----------



## charley (Aug 30, 2016)

.....  i'm using Jintani cyp ...   it's GTG !!!  & I caught a 10 vial 10 cc- 250 mgs..   for $200 plus s&h.....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 31, 2016)

charley said:


> .....  i'm using Jintani cyp ...   it's GTG !!!  & I caught a 10 vial 10 cc- 250 mgs..   for $200 plus s&h.....


$200 for 10ml is that really the rate these days, seems a bit high


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> $200 for 10ml is that really the rate these days, seems a bit high




.....  No Heck....   it's 10 vials for $200...    20 bucks a bottle...     sorry for my explaining poorly...


----------



## domestic-supply (Sep 16, 2016)

I think I explained what happened in my subforum, not only here but on thee other forums
www.us-domesticsupply.com is the only legit web site out there.
My old web site got stolen by my own webmaster. Its a scam, so stay far away from this web site. 
Scammers are not approved on any forums!!! They were banned at every forum where Im advertsing my products and services.




futureMrO said:


> Difference between Domestic supply and US domestic supply?
> They know of two different websites, with different shit, i used to always go through the link here which would take me to domestic supply, now it sends me to US domestic supply? whats the deal?


----------

